# esmenes



## perplessa

Hola!

No logro encontrar la palabra "esmenes" en los diccionarios..cual es su sentido?
Gracias!


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Debe ser catalán, no castellano


----------



## sonleia

Es "*enmienda*" búscalo como esmena


----------



## sonleia

uy... bueno... será *enmiendas*, en plural


----------



## perplessa

Gracias..  

Sonleia..eres muy preciosa para mi busquedas!!!!! Tendrè que pagar algo?


----------



## sonleia

jajaja ya se hablará...


----------



## perplessa

Luis..tienes razón..pido disculpas..


----------



## ampurdan

He movido el hilo al foro de catalán.


----------

